# Help me name this lure please-contest



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Sunday I will have finalized a new 4" inch shrimp. The color is bubble gum pink with a white tail. I have thought of several names but I can't make my mind up. I would like my fellow 2 coolers to help me name this lure. If I pick the name you selected I will send you 5 packs of the new 4" bubble gum pink with white tail shrimp. The 3" version will be available before Thanksgiving. The contest will end at 3 PM today. Please keep your suggestions in good taste as you know a lot of young children follow this wonderful forum. Here is a pic of the lure.


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chicken Pot Pie
Chicken Dumplin
Chicken A la King
Chewing on a Chicken


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Please one guess per person please


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Wang Dang Sweet p00ntang


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Chicken-mint Shake


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Pink princess


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Chicken mellow


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Tickle me pink


----------



## Galvanizer (Oct 16, 2011)

*Name?*

Chicken Yum Gum


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

bubble gum passion


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Sabine sunrise


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pink Power( cancer awareness)


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Headed out to field test. Jr is helping to train this new one


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol is jr gonna show ol' dad up today?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Plucked Chicken/ White Tail

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SUCK IT!!-Mr. Flounder. Or just "SUCK IT!!" for short.

And that's pertaining to a flounder enhaling it.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Chicken-N-Pink


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Chokin Chicken!


----------



## Big K (Oct 16, 2009)

Bazooka Chicken


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Chicken Boil


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

-Pepto Bismol
-*Pink Panther*
-Chicken Vomit


----------



## junior85 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bubblicious Chicken


----------



## rstyfshooks (Sep 14, 2009)

Craw Baby


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

pink-in chicken


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Pink Suprise


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Flounder Queen


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Perfectly pink


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

Hen Power


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

Stinky Pinky


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

shrimp delight


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Gumball Chicken


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Fishspert said:


> Stinky Pinky


lol i wish i woulda thought of that one


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

chewey chicken


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Pecker Pink (LOL)


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

punani chicken


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

Chicklet Jr


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

Possum Pecker Pink


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Tickle me Pink


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Bubble Gum.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Prittie-N-Pink Chicken


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Pink o wink jr...


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

CB Bubble Gump


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

chicken pecker


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

pink passion


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*name*

I do chicken


----------



## floundercatcher (Nov 23, 2005)

pepto chicken


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

patriot pink chicken


----------



## Bombay (Jul 9, 2006)

I haven't tried any chickens yet... Best of luck with your new color!

*Chick-a-Licious*


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Pepto Chicken, Sorry, I didnt read all the entries.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Pinkenboy or maybe 

pinker head


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

"Victoria's Secret"


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

Strawberries and cream


----------



## traceman (Jun 8, 2012)

Flattie Smacker


----------



## JJTTraylor (Jan 30, 2009)

double bubble


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well since your red and white version is the Flounder King I think the pink version should be the Flounder Princess.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

"Guilty Pink"


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

Pinky


----------



## awendel (Jan 22, 2010)

cotton candy


----------



## Guy from Sealy (Mar 31, 2005)

Chickin's ChuBBY


----------



## pho cowboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Pink Peep Chicken


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Cotton Candy


----------



## hasbeen (May 8, 2006)

If you've ever crossed the border by foot you know the best choice is chicklets.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

The Pimp


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Mother Clucker


----------



## Dad+2kids (Jul 31, 2011)

Pinky finger


----------



## supertunnel (Mar 1, 2012)

flounder chew


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Shrimp Shortcake


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Shrimp Creole


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

SHRIMP-ON-THE-BARBIE

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

pinkerator.....


.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Laffy taffy


----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2011)

pink chicken lemonaid!!!


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

Chicken in a pink dress


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

Flounder queen


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

pucker up pink


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Chicken Yum Bubble Gum


----------



## Custom Flat (Dec 21, 2007)

*Name*

Pink XXX Surprize


----------



## timbo651 (Feb 16, 2009)

Rooster Pinkburn


----------



## TXBob (Jul 14, 2011)

Gummy Shrimp


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

I didnt go through all 8 pages to see if this has been taken yet ... but what I thought of when I first saw it was cotton candy ... so how about:

Cotton Candy Shrimp or Shrimp Candy

... I like *Shrimp Candy*!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Chicken Flamingo


----------



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

Pink slime


----------



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

Chicken Julius


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

S. G. Komen


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

You have a Flounder King and Queen. Every court needs a Jester. I say Chicken Jester.


----------



## dragpuller (Dec 28, 2009)

flounder princess


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Chicken Princess!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Chicken Little Fingers
Chicken Shrimp


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Flounder killer


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Call it the "think pink" chicken in honor of breast cancer.


----------



## Rolls (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken legs


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Brian Castille said:


> Chicken Flamingo


I like that one^^

Maybe reverse it: Flamingo Chicken or Flamingo Chicken Dinner, but he gets the credit for it if you pick those.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Hot pie


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Lady-n-pink


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Chickenboys "pink eye shrimptastic"


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

The pink devil


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

Pink taco
pink tickler
stinky pinky


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Pink Floyd!


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

Pink Dixie Chicken

(And I should know...cuz I fish in pink...)


----------



## SALT LIFE (Nov 8, 2007)

Chik-filet


----------



## MG (Aug 22, 2012)

Stinky pinky


----------



## GumboMan (Nov 11, 2012)

Pink Chew
Pink Delight
Champagne Delight


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Undercooked chicken.


----------



## Phishaholic (Sep 22, 2012)

Raw Chicken


----------



## RobinBradbery (Sep 22, 2012)

Pretty in Pink


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Lean Finely Textured Beef (or Chicken)

AKA: Pink Slime


----------



## browntownguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Pink Panther!!!!


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

Yummy Gummy


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

big league chicken as in big league chew

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Pussygalore

.....in honor of James Bond, of course.....


----------



## Deuce (Jan 26, 2011)

GUMp Shrimp


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

How about Save the Ta-tas?

You could even consider donating $1.00 to the fight against breast cancer for every package sold.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Fowl Little Pinky


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

Zydeco Chicken Shrimp


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Patty's Penouch


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Pinkalicious
Fergelicious
Twinkle toads
Slap Happy
The Chic
Smoked Chicken

man I could do this for days.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Lot's of folks have suggested Stinky Pinky, but I like Pink Stink better, especially if you sell it soaked in Butt Juice.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Or you could just go with Bubble Gum Pink Shrimp.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You guys have an off the wall thought process.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

lets get this thread back on track

cause I gonna throw a "Pink Cadillac"


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

" Little Pinkie"...........by vb


----------



## tailinreds (Aug 15, 2005)

The Pink Wink


----------



## JDW2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bubble Shrimp


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Pink In The middle


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok some more

Chicken Girl
The Girl
My Lady
Mrs. Chicken
Miss Chicken
ChickenPuss
Chic Filet
Chicken-me-Pink
Pink Power
The Teaser
Mermaid Chicken
The Mermaid


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Bubble Yum

Bubble Duck

Pinky Dinky Doo


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

"Shrimply pink"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SA-POC (Jul 15, 2004)

*Rare Chicken "Need Pepto"*

Rare Chicken "Need Pepto"


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

"Cluckin Pink"


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry I missed the rules post. Disqualify me if you must.....it was worth it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Pretty In Pink


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Bubble Yum


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

rjc1982 said:


> Well since your red and white version is the Flounder King I think the pink version should be the Flounder Princess.


That was gonna be my vote. 

Ok, so new vote, Hello Flounder! (a take off of Hello Kitty).


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Pink Death or Pink Killer


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Winner Winner chicken dinner


----------



## jgmorales (Feb 8, 2010)

Pollo Loco aka( Crazy Cheeeekin):texasflag


----------



## djtangerine (Sep 13, 2011)

pink taco


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Chicken nugget


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

" Lil' Pinkie".......by VB


----------



## Castaway_tex (Mar 3, 2009)

*Twilight Delight*


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Miss mysterious


----------



## gaballard82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chicken Princess.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Pinky


----------



## Tideman (Aug 31, 2012)

Flounder Siren


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Naked Yard Bird or just Naked Chicken


----------



## dunkky (Jul 22, 2010)

KangNam-Style!!! alotta pink in kangnam style music video...


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

"Chic Chicken"


----------



## BlazerBay2420 (May 19, 2006)

*name*

Up to my tail in chicken....


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

Pinkie Fingerz


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Pink and cream


----------



## TopWaterOnlyTeenager (Feb 29, 2012)

Pink magic


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Pink Lady


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Pinky Swear! bam that's it!!



gimp6969 said:


> Pinky


----------



## due_south_brewery (Nov 17, 2010)

Miami Vice


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Chicka Gummy Yum


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

bubblegum icecream


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Raw Chicken


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

"Titty pink" with the the breast cancer logo so people don't disapprove. And the 3" could just be "little tit"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Pepto Chicken


----------



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

Flounder Chew


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

*name*

Pink passion!!!


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I was thinking Tickled Pink, but it seems to be a variation of what others have stated. 

How about "Pink Ladies"

"Darn, that's taken too"


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Flounder candy


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

i like the save the tatas. you could sell them in a combo pack with a set of those pink "boob jigs" you showed us one time


----------



## Aquatic creature (Sep 14, 2012)

I believe you used to make a lure called "chicken chewing gum" if I'm not mistaken. You should pay respect to that lure and name it the same.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Finger Lickin' Chicken Pink


----------



## biggen63 (Aug 10, 2011)

perty pink chicken


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Flounder Bubble Gum


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

"Flounder chick"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

stinky pinky


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Cotten Candy Chicken
Rippin Rose


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

Pink lemonade Bang


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry, actually Banging Pink Lemonade sounds better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

pink-o-licious


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Winner 
Aquatic creature
Name of lure available this Sunday


Chicken Chewing Gum


Pm me your contact info please


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Dang it i was late , but im definately buying some. I asked awhile back if you could do this color scheme, and you sure did Thanks chickenboy.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess I'll have to get some the old fashioned way.... order them. 

By the way, my wife is talking about doing a painting of her favorite lure... the Flounder King.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Congrats Aquatic Creature! Chickenboy, you going to have more new colors out soon?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Blackmagic now on 9 month probation. You no buy.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> Blackmagic now on 9 month probation. You no buy.


 Blackmagic forgot, he says he is very sorry.sad_smiles


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Sweet looking Joe.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Chickled Pink!

too little too late.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Flounder_Pounder said:


> Dang it i was late , but im definately buying some. I asked awhile back if you could do this color scheme, and you sure did Thanks chickenboy.


****, you know his lures are good when the competition is buying them. :dance:


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

JOSEPHEN'S PRETTY GIRL
just a little late. Get out of the closet Joe!


----------



## mpaschall (Aug 23, 2005)

Cotton Candy


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

ccbluewater said:


> Mother Clucker


I like this one.



omgidk said:


> Winner Winner chicken dinner


This was what i was gonna suggest- "winner winner" as the lure name.


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Pollo rosa ( pink chicken en eapanol)


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The Black One will be called the "DOMINECKER"....by VB my #1 choice Joe!! 
#2..is the "TriCorn"...by VB


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

The Pinkster


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

Octashrimp for pink october.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Pink Pecker Popper


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh my God, another zombie thread! 
Contest is over, the winner has won!

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> Winner
> Aquatic creature
> Name of lure available this Sunday
> 
> ...


Here ya go!


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Bubbly Chicken


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

"*pink salmon"*

*"The Pink Carnation".....dedicated to breast awareness month*


----------



## EZCast (Aug 11, 2005)

chicken breast


----------



## Partyman (Jun 22, 2011)

I know I am late but "Flounder Queen"


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Chicken little


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

pink limit


----------



## Cowboymatt (Aug 12, 2012)

How about chicken chum gum


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Flounder Queen


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

flounder queen x12


----------



## Kms74 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lure name*

"Pink Thing on a string"


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Chicken Chewing Gum. LOL


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

The Pink Marvel
1Fisher77316


----------



## anewfish (Oct 6, 2012)

Chicken gummies


----------



## wluell (Sep 16, 2012)

Chicken Rosie


----------



## wluell (Sep 16, 2012)

Chicken Fandango


----------



## Kms74 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Or
Chicky Chicky Bang Bang 
Or
Pretty Chicken Bang Bang


----------



## Kms74 (Nov 13, 2012)

Puss-N-Boots


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chicken Tarpoontang Pie

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Chicken Bunny Foo Foo


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The Pink Crawler.... vb


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Chicken Chewing Gum. LOL


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Eat More Chicken.


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

Pepto chicksball


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

If you all want some of the new colors of Chicken Boy pink/white, I saw them today at Serious Tackle in La Marque.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Chicken gizzard


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

chewy


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Name the shrimp*

"Chewy pink shrimp" , wos


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Pink poultswasion


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

BubbleGump ChickenShrimp


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The Cocks Comb.......by vb
The Pink Persuasion


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Bubble gum shrimp, as opposed to Bubba Gump Shrimp


----------



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

Ruddy Chicken


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

"Pink Eye"........


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Winner Winner Chicken Dinner*

Chick-a-nookie


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

Puro Gallo!


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Dreamshrimple


----------



## pinnaclecaster (Jul 24, 2012)

Bubble gump


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

JettyLIFE Shrimp

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Pinky Tuscadero


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Bubble gum twist


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

"Puddin'" Poppin' Pink~ 

No.... I didn't really mean pudding.

:an1:


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Flounder flirter


----------



## vcotton (Mar 19, 2012)

Big League Chicken Chew


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pink Flappin Flattie Flipper/White Tail

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

PINK MISTRESS.............by vb


----------



## southTXwader (Sep 18, 2011)

She devil


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

creampie


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Bubble Gump Schrimp!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Faded Flounder King


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

**** ... this is still going?!?!?! :spineyes:


----------



## Saltconversion (Feb 24, 2012)

Double trouble


----------



## abreyes28 (Jan 6, 2009)

Lady Cluck


----------



## joelopee (Jun 7, 2012)

passion pink or cotton candy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its over

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its over
> 
> -mac-
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


the contest is over, but the zombifying shall continue!

Pink Floyd, Dark side of the Flounder


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

big3slayer said:


> creampie


 Lol creampie 
Sorry my mind is in the gutter


----------



## SET THA HOOK!!!! (Mar 10, 2012)

Name it Bubble Gump Shrimp


----------



## goin' skinny (Aug 10, 2006)

Bubblelicious


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

Pinky Winky


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Bubble Cluckie
Bubble Guppy


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Bubble gum by the bum


----------



## BFI (Jan 11, 2006)

*late but oh well*

chiicklet on a chain

(in honor of breast cancer awareness) "slam o gram"


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

pink taco


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Is it over?


----------



## sandyfork (Feb 24, 2009)

Bubba Gump Shrimp


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Freeky-Deeky!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Chicken Love


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Diva Chicken


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Big Pink Machine


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Smells like fish taste like chicken


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

chicken liver


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Fluff


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

sweet little pink thang.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

How about....bubble gum pink with a white tail


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Flounder Astounder!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

You made me do it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> You made me do it.


Good call!

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

wam bam pink slam


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

2 in the pink 1 in the stink


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

tunchistheman said:


> 2 in the pink 1 in the stink


The "Shocker"


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Pepto-chicken


----------



## visigoth (Oct 26, 2006)

2COOL Titty Pink


----------

